

Honest advice for potential graduate students - mmc
http://www.scq.ubc.ca/advice-for-potential-graduate-students-a-science-creative-quarterly-pin-up-no-5/

======
neilc
Fairly true. It's worth noting that career prospects outside academia for a CS
graduate students are often considerably better than for graduate students in
other fields (and somewhat better if you do CS systems than theory).

